# Australia's Biggest Brew Day



## Katherine (5/5/09)

Being talking about this for awhile was going to be the biggest BIAB brew in one location but due to us all having different techniques, chill or no chill and being comfortable in there own environment etc... seeing a post from FatzG got me thinking.

How about Australia's biggest brew day, we all pick a date, time etc.... would be interesting to see how many litres can be brewed in one day... and that is why Im trying to keep in AG only! 

Just putting it out there at the moment any ideas appreciated.

Cheers 

Katie


----------



## reviled (5/5/09)

Sweet as dont involve us or anything <_< 





:lol:


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

reviled said:


> Sweet as dont involve us or anything <_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Far out.... I had that in the thread and all and took it out... thought you were at home enough that you didnt need an invite Rev!


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

maybe have a webcasts setup at certain places. all on the same day so that even though every one isnt in the same place you can still view whats going on etc? just a suggestion not totally sure how you'd pull it off though


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

Sign me up Katie! I'm yours as always... :wub: 
Some immediate thoughts suggestions?

Now does a double, double batch count for the day?

Photo's have to be compulsory. 

And could maybe the site sponsors sponsor the event? Say $1 per litre produced goes to the Make a Wish or something?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## reviled (5/5/09)

Katie said:


> thought you were at home enough that you didnt need an invite Rev!



Youre right, I dont  Just razzing...

Ill be in


----------



## eric8 (5/5/09)

reviled said:


> Sweet as dont involve us or anything <_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Don't worry, some of us half bred kiwi's born over here will represent for you :lol: .
Sounds like a good reason to have a brew day!


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

well ill most certainly be in, lol gotta find a way there >>


----------



## brendo (5/5/09)

reviled said:


> Sweet as dont involve us or anything <_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shhhhhh Rev... you will have Tasmania riled up as well before we know it... :lol: 

Sounds like a cool idea to me...

Brendo


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Sign me up Katie! I'm yours as always... :wub:
> Some immediate thoughts suggestions?
> 
> Now does a double, double batch count for the day?
> ...



Double batches perfect...all about the litres... photos for sure! 

I had thought of a charity kind of thing but yeah sounds good!


----------



## Steve (5/5/09)

I'll be in Katie....though I wouldnt be specifiying a particular time to start the brews. Anywhere from sparrows fart (for the early risers like me) through to owls fart (for the young uns)? Just set a date, we all register and let you know how many litres we will be brewing and then tally it up. Would be interesting to see how many it is.
Cheers
Steve

Are you arranging t-shirts for the day h34r:


----------



## reviled (5/5/09)

eric8 said:


> Don't worry, some of us half bred kiwi's born over here will represent for you :lol: .



:lol: Surely thatd be a fair percentage of your country these days what with all of us gapping it across the ditch


----------



## Sully (5/5/09)

I was just thinking along the similar lines just recently. 

A gold coin donation from attendees to go to a worthwhile charity
Webcasting 
Team up with brewbuddies - concoct a recipe (to style) and have an Aus wide comp - winners get kredos

A hell of a lot to organise and be like hearding cats, but fun none the less.

Cheers


----------



## T.D. (5/5/09)

Depending on the date, I may be able to brew a batch on the 150L system I have on my folks' property. :beerbang: 

Otherwise all I could contribute is a single 17L cube


----------



## eric8 (5/5/09)

reviled said:


> :lol: Surely thatd be a fair percentage of your country these days what with all of us gapping it across the ditch


well then here is your excuse to come and join in then


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

i think i'd be able to have about 130L if i really made the effort.


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/09)

Proceeds to Alcoholics Anonymous ? h34r:


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

Sully said:


> I was just thinking along the similar lines just recently.
> 
> A gold coin donation from attendees to go to a worthwhile charity
> Webcasting
> ...



yeah kind of wondering what I have got myself into... but really we just need to agree on a date... as Steve said time of day is open. due to time differences etc... Maybe it could go over a whole weekend. It's really just about stats and alot of fun!


----------



## reviled (5/5/09)

Shit I could only do 20 litres, maybe 40 if it was over a weekend...


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

aussie home brewers weekend!


----------



## Sammus (5/5/09)

There already is a international big brew day... first saturday of may. I know they give recipes etc, but I'm sure it doesn't matter that much, just brew whatever. and it's easy enough to tally the aussie numbers. and well.. I guess all I'm saying is there is a date already made for it


----------



## reviled (5/5/09)

Sammus said:


> There already is a international big brew day... first saturday of may. I know they give recipes etc, but I'm sure it doesn't matter that much, just brew whatever. and it's easy enough to tally the aussie numbers. and well.. I guess all I'm saying is there is a date already made for it



Well we missed that one, where were ya last week mate?


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

no date yet but thinking July after all case swaps...


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

Aussie Home Brewer Pride I say. Plus we did the Big Brew Day at Winkles this weekend Sammus. Everyone picks their own recipe and nominate litres produced. Could even make it combined brew days for something social as Sully suggested.

I'll pitch in Katie to give a hand organising.

Chappo


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

so every one's bank account have had time to heal up

edit: seeing as im not the best at organising things. ill let you do that chappo


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Aussie Home Brewer Pride I say. Plus we did the Big Brew Day at Winkles this weekend Sammus. Everyone picks their own recipe and nominate litres produced. Could even make it combined brew days for something social as Sully suggested.
> 
> I'll pitch in Katie to give a hand organising.
> 
> Chappo



I brewed Saturday also...

Love the name Aussie Home brew Pride...


> I'll pitch in Katie to give a hand organising.



even before i read that line you were nominated that's Chappo!


----------



## randyrob (5/5/09)

my  stocking  BIAB Bag has a hole in in and needs repairs :unsure:


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

randyrob said:


> my  stocking  BIAB Bag has a hole in in and needs repairs :unsure:



not strickly biab...


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

Ok interested starters to Australia's Biggest Brew Day are:


Katie (WA)
Reviled (NZ)
Half-Fix (QLD)
Chappo (QLD)
Eric8 (NSW)
Brendo (Vic)
Steve (ACT)
FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
Sully (QLD)
T.D. (NSW)
BribieG (QLD)
Sammus? (NSW)
RandyRob (WA)
Keep adding to it Guys. :icon_cheers:


----------



## captaincleanoff (5/5/09)

Katie (WA)
Reviled (NZ)
Half-Fix (QLD)
Chappo (QLD)
Eric8 (NSW)
Brendo (Vic)
Steve (ACT)
FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
Sully (QLD)
T.D. (NSW)
BribieG (QLD)
Sammus? (NSW)
RandyRob (WA)
Captaincleanoff
[/quote]


----------



## muckey (5/5/09)

am interested but it will depend on what day is decided upon and if I am working


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

Muckey said:


> am interested but it will depend on what day is decided upon and if I am working




Couldn't Butters do a brew for once? It's gotta be his turn by now FFS?


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

Put name down anyhow Muckey will work date out later....


----------



## np1962 (5/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Couldn't Butters do a brew for once? It's gotta be his turn by now FFS?



Chappo,
A muckey brew is a butters brew and a butters brew is a muckey brew. A sight to behold when they are at it!
Although I think I arrived too early with the samples last week and it did get rather muckey! :lol: 

Might have to put my name in for this one too.. may be able to get a few of us together in the northern subs.

Nige


----------



## muckey (5/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Couldn't Butters do a brew for once? It's gotta be his turn by now FFS?



poor bugger is moving next week so no brewing or internet til he's in the new house

EDIT: unless some kind QLD benefactor sends him some samples for testing :lol: 



Katie said:


> Put name down anyhow Muckey will work date out later....



OK


Katie (WA)
Reviled (NZ)
Half-Fix (QLD)
Chappo (QLD)
Eric8 (NSW)
Brendo (Vic)
Steve (ACT)
FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
Sully (QLD)
T.D. (NSW)
BribieG (QLD)
Sammus? (NSW)
RandyRob (WA)
Captaincleanoff
Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Chappo,
> A muckey brew is a butters brew and a butters brew is a muckey brew. A sight to behold when they are at it!
> Although I think I arrived too early with the samples last week and it did get rather muckey! :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: !!! Classic


I imagine it something like an Abbott and Costello skit...


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT)
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW)
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)


----------



## np1962 (5/5/09)

Chappo said:


> :lol: !!! Classic
> 
> 
> I imagine it something like an Abbott and Costello skit...



You got it! h34r: 
Was actually good for me to see others doing a brew on very basic gear.
And how muckey reacted when butters spilled hot wort on his brewing shoes (read- thongs) :lol: 
Classic!

Nige

Edit- muckeys feet were still in them!


----------



## np1962 (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT)
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW)
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/5/09)

NigeP62 said:


> 1. Katie (WA)
> 2. Reviled (NZ)
> 3. Half-Fix (QLD)
> 4. Chappo (QLD)
> ...


18 GB ((WA)) In for 50L (non BiAB) Guys put your potential brew length in as well!


----------



## bradsbrew (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT)
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW)
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18 GB ((WA)) In for 50L (non BiAB) Guys put your potential brew length in as well!
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L


----------



## Sammus (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT)
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)


----------



## KHB (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT)
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB) 
19. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)


----------



## winkle (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT)
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
20. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)


----------



## troydo (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT)
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
20. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
21. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG


so does this include man-cordial?


----------



## bradsbrew (5/5/09)

WTF happened to me on post 41. Just because me gears dodgy I can still make beer ya know. Thanks Sammus


----------



## np1962 (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT)
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L 
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG


Knickers, Knot, Undone!


----------



## Steve (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG

Happy to donate 20 bucks per fermenter to a good cause! I reckon an AHB Big Brew day is a great idea! Onya Katie!
Cheers
Steve

Edit: My charity vote goes to Sids n Kids


----------



## MVZOOM (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD)
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..

Great - lets go, good cause and gives me an excuse.


----------



## Sammus (5/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> WTF happened to me on post 41. Just because me gears dodgy I can still make beer ya know. Thanks Sammus



Ease up mate, GB was the last poster when I hit reply, I just replied to GB and added my info.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

Ok I'm gunna follow Steve's lead and donate $1 per litre for my brews to Katies choice of charity.


1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW)
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..

Great - lets go, good cause and gives me an excuse.


----------



## T.D. (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..


----------



## browndog (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L

As if I need an excuse to brew, hopefully we can all wear our AHB shirts on the day when we take the photos.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (5/5/09)

Up for a joint brew day BD?


----------



## browndog (5/5/09)

winkle said:


> Up for a joint brew day BD?



Sounds good mate, how portable is your system?


----------



## winkle (5/5/09)

browndog said:


> Sounds good mate, how portable is your system?



Doable I think (will have to check how stretchable the astina is) probably will have to drop the volume down to 20 L though.


----------



## Rob C (5/5/09)

A Saturday will be best for me

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L 
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)

Sounds like a great idea. I like the charity side of things aswell. If we are clever enough we could get the media interested which could lead to more donations


----------



## samhighley (5/5/09)

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L 
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/5/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> 1. Katie (WA)
> 2. Reviled (NZ)
> 3. Half-Fix (QLD)
> 4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
> ...


Where is that Paul macurio guy? Got a lot of coverage from us , time to pay some back! Lets make this a winner, Paul?
GB


----------



## clean brewer (5/5/09)

> Happy to donate 20 bucks per fermenter to a good cause! I reckon an AHB Big Brew day is a great idea! Onya Katie!
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> Edit: My charity vote goes to Sids n Kids



Ill donate $20 per cube, a charity to do with kids I reckon, they are so vulnerable, I love Ronald McDonald House or Camp Quality..

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L 
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....


----------



## NickB (5/5/09)

OK, I'll be in this! Really need an excuse to brew too 

A Sunday would suit me the best, but can do a Saturday Arvo if needs be!

1. Katie (WA)
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L 
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)


----------



## rude (5/5/09)

NickB said:


> OK, I'll be in this! Really need an excuse to brew too
> 
> A Sunday would suit me the best, but can do a Saturday Arvo if needs be!
> 
> ...


30. Rude 25 litres


----------



## Cocko (6/5/09)

rude said:


> 1. Katie (WA)
> 2. Reviled (NZ)
> 3. Half-Fix (QLD)
> 4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
> ...



Maybe be 80L depending on date! B)


----------



## Sammus (6/5/09)

how does the charity thing work? do we all have to agree on one? or is the idea we'll each donate however we want. I want to donote to an animal charity. rspca or something.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/5/09)

Sammus said:


> how does the charity thing work? do we all have to agree on one? or is the idea we'll each donate however we want. I want to donote to an animal charity. rspca or something.



Hmmm? Good point Sammus. Collecting money will be a logistical nightmare plus there are sooo many good causes out there...
Perhaps the good old honour system could be employed where it's left up to the individual and his/her conscience to make a donation to their charity of choice that way it doesn't become a burden to one individual? Also I reckon it would be fun? 

Wonder what the world record is for the most amount of brew litres brewed in a single day by a collective group such as us?


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

WOW.....................................! 

Ok still working out the rules and details, I have Chappo helping probably have to catch up with GB for a beer (any excuse) to work out some more details. 

I dont think it will be that difficult, the hardest is working out CHARITY and how that will work. Im thinking we could do it over a weekend so you have two days... fair for people who work on the weekends or have children to take to football etc.

Will be interesting to see the statistics from this on screen! I have not seen Mercs on the board for some time! 

PS no kits....


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L 
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]

also PISTOL were are ya?

P.S also this will stimulate the economy.... imagine all the grain and hops that are brought that week...


----------



## muckey (6/5/09)

Katie said:


> PS no kits....



Awww comon. Chappo loves his farmland lager, cant we make an exception just for him h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/5/09)

Gotta increase the respresentation from Victoria, so count me in!!

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L 
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/5/09)

I'll get involved if the charity is Richmond Football Club h34r: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## eric8 (6/5/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I'll get involved if the charity is Richmond Football Club h34r:
> 
> C&B
> TDA


C'mon, it has to be worthwile h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/5/09)

(shakes fist) at eric8 and TDA!!!!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Steve (6/5/09)

I reckon an honesty system so everyone can do their own donations to their favourite charity.
Why dont you want to include kits? Litres is Litres and cash is cash?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/5/09)

Muckey said:


> Awww comon. Chappo loves his farmland lager, cant we make an exception just for him h34r:



Farmland lager + sugaz, fermented with kit yeast at 26deg. :icon_drunk: 

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Sammus (6/5/09)

I like the honour system one, maybe we could post proof of donation after we've done it, and those who don't are banished then shunned and ridiculed for the rest of their natural remaining life.


----------



## Sammus (6/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Farmland lager + sugaz, fermented with kit yeast at 26deg. :icon_drunk:
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ



Hey that's a top recipe, one of my all time fave's. Don't knock it till you've tried it


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

Come on don't make this thread bad the kit thread it was not my intention.

Steve i understand the cash thing... but I want to keep it all grain its also about the stats...


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/5/09)

Fixed for you Sammus



Sammus said:


> I like the honour system one, maybe we could post proof of donation after we've done it, and those who don't will be sat down and forced to drink the cheapest nastiest mega-swill available (and maybe Chappo's Farmland lager) and then ridiculed for the rest of their natural remaining life.



:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Bizier (6/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB

I will probably have to do something of low gravity as I still haven't fired my system for a few reasons. But 75L of Mild or Ordinary Bitter should easily find a home.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/5/09)

This thread was getting way to orderly without the odd OT and Hijack!


Muckey said:


> Awww comon. Chappo loves his farmland lager, cant we make an exception just for him h34r:





Supra-Jim said:


> Farmland lager + sugaz, fermented with kit yeast at 26deg.



Trouble makers tha pair of ya! <_< 

SJ Pfffft! 26C is waaay to cold for that fruity cidery taste I would have thought you knew that?... 32C bare minimum. Muckey that's the last time I brew with ya mate, letting out all of my dirty little secrets.

Ok back OT. 

BTW I haven't seen any retailers/sponsors/mods or Admin involved yet? What's wrong with ya? It's for a good cause? 

GB your the exception. :icon_cheers: 

Chappo


----------



## therook (6/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

> BTW I haven't seen any retailers/sponsors/mods or Admin involved yet? What's wrong with ya? It's for a good cause?



and think of the sales they will make!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/09)

Crikey only 4 WA brewers, no wonder Im going broke. :lol:
GB


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Crikey only 4 WA brewers, no wonder Im going broke. :lol:
> GB



I was thinking the same thing GB... come on guys! I can see you on board!


----------



## Sully (6/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic)
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity 
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L

Just updating :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (6/5/09)

Sully said:


> 1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
> 2. Reviled (NZ)
> 3. Half-Fix (QLD)
> 4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me* and learn not what to do?*) $1/lt into the fermenter
> ...



IC what you did MR SULLY! At least my head wasn't composited on something for once. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

very rough estimation as some have not put down litres... but im guessing around 1300 litres so far...


----------



## brendo (6/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me* and learn not what to do?*) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatzGodZilla (NSW Tuross Heads)
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (Lucky for the charity it's not what gets to the fermenter Hey Sully?)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L

**** updated expected volumes *****


----------



## Sully (6/5/09)

Chappo said:


> IC what you did MR SULLY! At least my head wasn't composited on something for once. :icon_cheers:


I am innocent I tell ya. I don't know how that got there.... I just updated how much I will be putting into cubes for storage h34r: 


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (6/5/09)

Katie said:


> Steve i understand the cash thing... but I want to keep it all grain its also about the stats...



No worries - it'll good to see how many kilos of grain and hops are used too :beerbang: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me* and learn not what to do?*) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Head NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (Lucky for the charity it's not what gets to the fermenter Hey Sully?)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA)
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L

**** updated expected volumes *****

and correct Chappo's spelling.


----------



## np1962 (6/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me* and learn not what to do?*) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Head NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (Lucky for the charity it's not what gets to the fermenter Hey Sully?)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT)
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L

"added litreage"


----------



## T.D. (6/5/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Crikey only 4 WA brewers, no wonder Im going broke. :lol:
> GB



With some of the better hops and grain prices going around I would expect some of us interstate folk would be getting in on the action too GB! :beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

T.D. said:


> With some of the better hops and grain prices going around I would expect some of us interstate folk would be getting in on the action too GB! :beerbang:



TD... re: pm's, I dare you to do a 150litre hopburst!


----------



## chappo1970 (6/5/09)

Katie said:


> TD... re: pm's, I dare you to do a 150litre hopburst!



+1 Double Dare Ya! :icon_cheers:


----------



## T.D. (6/5/09)

Katie said:


> TD... re: pm's, I dare you to do a 150litre hopburst!



Hmmm mighty tempting that suggestion... It was going to be a bright ale done with cascade and galaxy (coincidentally from Gryphon!) but perhaps I could just beef it up a notch into a hopburst APA! Sweet. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/09)

T.D. said:


> Hmmm mighty tempting that suggestion... It was going to be a bright ale done with cascade and galaxy (coincidentally from Gryphon!) but perhaps I could just beef it up a notch into a hopburst APA! Sweet. :icon_drool2:


How are you going to dispose of 150L of Hopburst APA ? :icon_drunk: 
GB


----------



## coe-crl (6/5/09)

NigeP62 said:


> 1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
> 2. Reviled (NZ)
> 3. Half-Fix (QLD)
> 4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me* and learn not what to do?*) $1/lt into the fermenter
> ...



Just pledging a few more litres from God's backyard.


----------



## T.D. (6/5/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> How are you going to dispose of 150L of Hopburst APA ? :icon_drunk:
> GB



The only way I know how! :chug: :lol: 

Nah I usually get some other brewers involved, and take home a few cubes each. Works pretty well. Whether I can do this one is highly dependent on the date though, because I need to be able to get away to my folks' place in the country where the brewery is.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/09)

T.D. said:


> The only way I know how! :chug: :lol:
> 
> Nah I usually get some other brewers involved, and take home a few cubes each. Works pretty well. Whether I can do this one is highly dependent on the date though, because I need to be able to get away to my folks' place in the country where the brewery is.



Sounds like a job for a new mill.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (6/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Sounds like a job for a new mill.
> 
> Warren -



Yes indeedy!  

Will have to make sure its hooked up and ready to roll (so to speak) by then.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/09)

T.D. said:


> Yes indeedy!
> 
> Will have to make sure its hooked up and ready to roll (so to speak) by then.



I trust it's a Millmaster of course? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (6/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> I trust it's a Millmaster of course? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



:lol: uhhh, no. Its a dead sexy MM3 monster mill! Ohhh yeah! :super:


----------



## samhighley (6/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do?) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW)
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Head NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (Lucky for the charity it's not what gets to the fermenter Hey Sully?)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need

Added my likely litre'age.


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> I trust it's a Millmaster of course? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



I can't see Warren anywhere on that list...


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/09)

Katie said:


> I can't see Warren anywhere on that list...



I'll have a think about it Katie. Planning that for ahead for me is akin to disaster. ^_^ 


Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (6/5/09)

Have you set a date. Just re-read thru (6 pages already) and cant see reference to a date. 

Will make planning for a brewday easier.


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

End of July... working on it firm date...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/5/09)

Katie said:


> End of July... working on it firm date...



must....restrain....from.........................sexist.........................
..........................joke!


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> must....restrain....from.........................sexist.........................
> ..........................joke!



Why don't you admit you just like a "firm date" :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Why don't you admit you just like a "firm date" :lol:
> 
> Warren -



I was just going to say to TDA, I expected that from you... but yes it does read wrong.

I would hope to be able to do that before JULY tho!


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

Not everybody has put in there litres but so far we have 1217.....


----------



## muckey (6/5/09)

Sammy said:


> 1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
> 2. Reviled (NZ)
> 3. Half-Fix (QLD)
> 4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
> ...



added volumes


----------



## eric8 (6/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Head NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (Lucky for the charity it's not what gets to the fermenter Hey Sully?)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW)
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need

litres added


----------



## chappo1970 (6/5/09)

4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter

MUCKEY!!!!

That's it! Gloves are off with you and your mate Sully!!!


----------



## eric8 (6/5/09)

Chappo said:


> 4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
> 
> MUCKEY!!!!
> 
> That's it! Gloves are off with you and your mate Sully!!!



BWAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Still don't see many retailers, mods and Admins pitching in on this? It's for a good cause? What about a mention on Beerholix when we get the date settled?


----------



## reviled (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> Not everybody has put in there litres but so far we have 1217.....



Is it gonna be a day or a weekend?


----------



## muckey (7/5/09)

Chappo, I'm sure I dont know what you mean..................... h34r: 


back on topic
I hope this runs over a weekend to give the most chance of getting a brew done and rather than lumping 1 person with the job of collecting donations, lets just make our individual contributions and post proof if so desired


----------



## therook (7/5/09)

Get off your skinny bum Katie and set a date :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## Cracka (7/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> I'll have a think about it Katie. Planning that for ahead for me is akin to disaster. ^_^
> 
> 
> Warren -




+ 1


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

therook said:


> Get off your skinny bum Katie and set a date :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook



you talking to me! Ive never being called that before... 

working on it... everybody happy for July?


----------



## KHB (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> you talking to me! Ive never being called that before...
> 
> working on it... everybody happy for July?




Im good for july but i work weekends so the two days would be better give me more time to get it done.


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

Scotsman06 said:


> Im good for july but i work weekends so the two days would be better give me more time to get it done.



we are pretty much working along those lines...


----------



## brendo (7/5/09)

July is looking relatively OK to me at this stage...

Brendo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/09)

brendo said:


> July is looking relatively OK to me at this stage...
> 
> Brendo





KT - lock in the last Saturday of July - next NSW case swap and a brew day at Retsamhsam - I'll break my BIAB virginity and we'll do a few brews to rival Chappo's piss poor planned effort ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (7/5/09)

Julys good for me. Either a Sat or Sun or both days. Not fussed.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Supra-Jim (7/5/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Chappo's piss poor planned effort ! :icon_cheers:



You mean his display on how to open a can of farmland lager?







:lol: 

SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> ...brews to rival Chappo's piss poor planned effort ! :icon_cheers:




pffft! Ha! You can try FatzG but you will sadly fail! 3 x Double batches on 3 separate rigs. Done and dusted in 6 hours! 130lt in total for the day!

I can't believe your going to Boil In A Bag FatzG? What gives?

BTW SJ I am choosing to ignore you as you know very well Farmland cans have a ring pull under the lid and you only need the screw driver.


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

the FIRM DATE:

24 July starting at noon until 26 of July ending Midnight...

More Details to come.


----------



## muckey (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> the FIRM DATE:
> 
> 24 July starting at noon until 26 of July ending Midnight...
> 
> More Details to come.




perfick!

gives me time to get some grains, lock butters out of my house and get a better can opener for chappo after seeing the poor excuse for a can opener he's using h34r:


----------



## T.D. (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> working on it... everybody happy for July?



July will be a bit of a problem for me. I am on holiday for the first 3 weeks and probably will be away on the other weekend as well! But don't change anything on my account. Maybe I can just pretend I did it on the day and do it another time on the sly...?


----------



## winkle (7/5/09)

Should be honky dory :icon_cheers:


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

yeah ive marked it down in my calenders


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

T.D. said:


> July will be a bit of a problem for me. I am on holiday for the first 3 weeks and probably will be away on the other weekend as well! But don't change anything on my account. Maybe I can just pretend I did it on the day and do it another time on the sly...?



bummer... you have the biggest litres so far...


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> bummer... you have the biggest litres so far...


Can't stop.... it..... urge is too great.....  

That's all you girls care about isn't it! ISN'T IT!!! Biggest Litres!!!

It's not the size of the mash paddle but what you do with it that matters!


----------



## reviled (7/5/09)

Chappo said:


> It's not the size of the mash paddle but what you do with it that matters!



Isnt that just what people with small mash paddles say? :lol:


----------



## muckey (7/5/09)

Chappo said:


> That's all you girls care about isn't it! ISN'T IT!!! Biggest Litres!!!



are we talking brewing or consumption?

after all if we talk consumption, our combined efforts would pale in comparison to butters


----------



## winkle (7/5/09)

reviled said:


> Isnt that just what people with small mash paddles say? :lol:



or ones with a broken handle.


----------



## T.D. (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> bummer... you have the biggest litres so far...



That's what they all say :lol: 

Just in case this thread didn't have enough innuendo already...

I guess it'd be against the rules for me to brew it on another weekend and still participate???


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/5/09)

T.D. said:


> That's what they all say :lol:
> 
> Just in case this thread didn't have enough innuendo already...
> 
> I guess it'd be against the rules for me to brew it on another weekend and still participate???



Hey if you carry a big mash paddle you gotta know how to use it. B) 

Warren -


----------



## reviled (7/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey if you carry a big mash paddle you gotta know how to use it. B)
> 
> Warren -



What about those huge artificial stainless steel mash paddles h34r: 


:lol:


----------



## T.D. (7/5/09)

reviled said:


> What about those huge artificial stainless steel mash paddles h34r:
> 
> 
> :lol:



You won't find anything like that in my 'system'. Nothin but wood!


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

good for tight spaces aye winkles?


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/5/09)

reviled said:


> What about those huge artificial stainless steel mash paddles h34r:
> 
> 
> :lol:



Even if stainless I dare say mine'd be rusty. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Feckin' hell I'm in trouble I drilled hole in mine! :unsure:


----------



## reviled (7/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Feckin' hell I'm in trouble I drilled hole in mine! :unsure:



:lol: bahahaha, gold!!


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

oh noes it'll cause less current. but more turbulence


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey if you carry a big mash paddle you gotta know how to use it. B)
> 
> Warren -



the lot of ya! will be wacked with a mash paddle in minute! I have to keep updated on this thread...


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> the lot of ya! will be wacked with a mash paddle in minute! I have to keep updated on this thread...



Me first!!!

PM sent!


----------



## muckey (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> the lot of ya! will be wacked with a mash paddle in minute! I have to keep updated on this thread...




Yeah Chappo First :super:


----------



## T.D. (7/5/09)

Well, given it is the last weekend in July I may be able to manage something (its the first 3 weeks I am on hols), so I will stay on the list and make sure I churn a brew out that weekend.

I'm sure everybody is highly anticipating seeing pics of my mash paddle in action! <_<


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

Would be good to see this brew day cross many seas to Germany for instance!


----------



## reviled (7/5/09)

Ill try and round up some more troops closer to the time B)


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Head NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (Lucky for the charity it's not what gets to the fermenter Hey Sully?)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need

Added Litres


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

Just to keep everybody updated... Chappo and I have being busy organising this event in between looking like we are working. Does not help I have a huge project on at work also? So please be patient as it's all coming together.

1. I'm waiting on confirmation from Admin to use AHB as a charity board!
2. Three charities have being chosen which I think everybody will be happy with and I have got in contact with them. I have had a few laughs as it's not the most conventional way of raising money.
3. A wiki page is getting created (just have to work out how to do that).



Thank you guys 
P.S: also keep in mind Chappo and I are in different states so delayed correspondence and him picking up on all my spelling mistakes.


----------



## np1962 (7/5/09)

Yoo basterd Chapo, how dair yoo pik on Katy's spelink mistaiks!
Leeve her aloan.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> the FIRM DATE:
> 
> 24 July starting at noon until 26 of July ending Midnight...
> 
> More Details to come.


Crikey thats one hell of a long mash ! Whats that a double, quadruple decoction mash?  
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Feckin' hell I'm in trouble I drilled hole in mine! :unsure:


Mines got a depth gauge carved down its length, and I like to polish it, a lot.  
GB


----------



## randyrob (7/5/09)

is the cup of coffee i "brew" in the morning included in the total tally?


----------



## paulwolf350 (7/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> 1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
> 2. Reviled (NZ)
> 3. Half-Fix (QLD)
> 4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
> ...


36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 23L

I will add mine to the tally

Paul


----------



## pokolbinguy (7/5/09)

24th-26th July  I have a feeling that brewing won't be on the agenda for me that weekend unfortunately as I will only have moved into a new place (fingers crossed) the week before and have to start a new uni course on the monday....but I'll leave my name on the list in hope. (fingers crossed harder).

Pok


----------



## samhighley (8/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Head NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (Lucky for the charity it's not what gets to the fermenter Hey Sully?)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 23L

Added Paulwolf350 into the list.


----------



## petesbrew (8/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Head NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (Lucky for the charity it's not what gets to the fermenter Hey Sully?)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 23L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

Rob are you in or not?

And good to see you on board pete....

Katie


----------



## randyrob (8/5/09)

Katie said:


> Rob are you in or not?




Hey Katie,

just trying to tee it up with a mate at the moment, going to try and ain for 500L

Rob.


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

Katie's very very happy! whOoooooooooA! 

I was getting a little worry about the lack of WA entries.... fingers crossed


----------



## Steve (8/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NZ)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch, 9kg grain
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Head NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (Lucky for the charity it's not what gets to the fermenter Hey Sully?)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 23L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG

Kilos of grain added.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NuZulland)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I don't team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch, 9kg grain
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Heads NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (More cubes required ASAP)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off, 1.5lt if Butters gets involved)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L (Bottle top donations accepted)
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 23L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG

Kilos of grain added and few notes made.  


Chappo


----------



## petesbrew (8/5/09)

Katie said:


> Rob are you in or not?
> 
> And good to see you on board pete....
> 
> Katie


Glad to be on board, Katie.
Only did an AG the other week, so glad to be back preparing for my next one so soon.


----------



## paulwolf350 (8/5/09)

Seeing as how this has gathered momentum so quickly, I will upgrade to 2 x 23litre batchs, and make a day of it. Heck, I could charge admission, it will be a spectacle for sure. Now I just need to start collecting donations

Paul


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

good onl ya paulwolf.... 

Im trying to design something for the sponsorship... it will be pretty basic...


----------



## Sully (8/5/09)

Hows this for a novel idea..... 

Those with kids know the "Run-a-thon" "Lap-a-thon" "Spell-a-thon" etc etc where they get you to sponsor per lap etc, lets go door knocking "will you sponsor me for my Brew-a-thon?"

or not....

EDIT: Just saw the new post about it...


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

mmmmm lets think.... I know for a fact that one of our ONCE nominated Charity's has visited this THREAD! luckily it was yesterday! 

Ive mentioned it to a few people what my plan is and they cant believe. Now Ive had somebody ask how do we prove who brewed the most beer.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Katie said:


> mmmmm lets think.... I know for a fact that one of our ONCE nominated Charity's has visited this THREAD! luckily it was yesterday!
> 
> Ive mentioned it to a few people what my plan is and they cant believe. Now Ive had somebody ask how do we prove who brewed the most beer.



Sorry Katie I will behave...


----------



## Sammus (8/5/09)

Photos? I guess that doesn't prove anything.. but that is a good point.


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

i guess the prize goes to the most donations... so thats fair.


----------



## Sammus (8/5/09)

True. Claim whatever you want, but for those telling the dreaded pork pies, their kudos and fame will certainly not be eternal. They will be shunned and ridiculed and banished from brewer heaven.... _forever!_


----------



## PistolPatch (8/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NuZulland)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I don't team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch, 9kg grain
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Heads NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (More cubes required ASAP)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off, 1.5lt if Butters gets involved)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L (Bottle top donations accepted)
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on day)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 23L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG
38. PistolPatch (WA) Could be 184lts???

Finally found the thread Katie!

Top stuff. Might need some help to do 184lts so if anyone wants to come and help and even take away a fermenter full of beer then let me know. Is this allowed? What if we brew more?

Good to see a few familiar names on the list. Might be a few phone beers that weekend!

Bring it on :icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## eric8 (9/5/09)

Geez Pat what took you so long??? You been thinking about Inciders sister too much!!


----------



## winkle (9/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NuZulland)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I don't team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch, 9kg grain
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Heads NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (More cubes required ASAP)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off, 1.5lt if Butters gets involved)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L (Bottle top donations accepted)
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on if its done @ home or with BD)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 23L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG
38. PistolPatch (WA) Could be 184lts???

I can lend you some more cubes Sully


----------



## Sully (9/5/09)

winkle said:


> I can lend you some more cubes Sully



I will probably need em too, might be a go for a double - double batch from the conversation I had with Chappo earlier... 4x 20L cubes yeah baby...


Fark it, Im getting a chill plate so at least I will get a batch straight into the fermenter on brewday <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (9/5/09)

Sully said:


> I will probably need em too, might be a go for a double - double batch from the conversation I had with Chappo earlier... 4x 20L cubes yeah baby...
> 
> 
> Fark it, Im getting a chill plate so at least I will get a batch straight into the fermenter on brewday <_<



:lol: :lol: ROFL! BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!! 


BWAHAHAHAAHAA!!!!


HAHAHAHAHA


HAHA


HA!

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

HAHA

HA

Chappo


----------



## muckey (9/5/09)

cmon chappo
he was talking about your drinking capacity, not his brewing capacity :chug:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/5/09)

Muckey said:


> cmon chappo
> he was talking about your drinking capacity, not his brewing capacity :chug:




Nuthin' wrong with Sully's brewing capacity. It's his capacity to store copious amounts of full cubes that has me amazed...At last count 4!!! h34r:


----------



## clean brewer (9/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Nuthin' wrong with Sully's brewing capacity. It's his capacity to store copious amounts of full cubes that has me amazed...At last count 4!!! h34r:



I wonder if he would sell me 2?? :unsure: That would give me some help, Im so for behind..  

Maybe he is stockpiling them to sell as FWK's??????????


----------



## chappo1970 (9/5/09)

CB mate he has the market cornered


----------



## clean brewer (9/5/09)

Chappo said:


> CB mate he has the market cornered



If I could brew that much and not drink any of it, Id sell it to Guys that are in the shit for Beer... :huh: Maybe Sully could have a little Market Stall at Kingaroy next week and sell a few cubes.. :lol:


----------



## Sully (9/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> If I could brew that much and not drink any of it, Id sell it to Guys that are in the shit for Beer... :huh: Maybe Sully could have a little Market Stall at Kingaroy next week and sell a few cubes.. :lol:




CB... don't encourage him.... <_<  But that could be a go... FWK anyone??


----------



## chappo1970 (9/5/09)

I'll take one or four Sully! h34r:


----------



## clean brewer (9/5/09)

Sully said:


> CB... don't encourage him.... <_<  But that could be a go... FWK anyone??



Fark yeh, Ill take one..  How much??? Ill return the cube..  

I find my consumption really goes down in winter, so by the end of winter I should be cubed right up.

Ive got 2 I put down last night and going to brew on Monday and hopefully Wednesday, so that will give me 2 cubes and then im going 1/2's with Nick on Sunday so should be right on top then.....

Hopefully......


----------



## paulwolf350 (9/5/09)

winkle said:


> 1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
> 2. Reviled (NuZulland)
> 3. Half-Fix (QLD)
> 4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
> ...



Just updated my litres, now doing a double

Paul


----------



## clarkey7 (9/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NuZulland)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I don't team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch, 9kg grain
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Heads NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (More cubes required ASAP)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off, 1.5lt if Butters gets involved)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L (Bottle top donations accepted)
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on if its done @ home or with BD)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 46L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG
38. PistolPatch (WA) Could be 184lts???
39. Pocket Beers (QLD) 44L - could be more but will update closer to time. Might go to Chappos and do a second brewday!


----------



## LLoyd (10/5/09)

Katie on Lloydies login

Saw how the pages increases but only one more contributor since I last look which was Saturday.. better then nothing so thank you pocket... and thank you to everybody that has increased there litres. Ive hid away in the hill for the weekend to chill out... every body please keep in mind that Chappo and Myself have a family plus pretty hectic jobs. With everybodies help we can make this happen. 

My main interest is getting the charities on side some of them are not interested (espeacially the ones kids affilated due to the beer) it is easier for us to get more sponsership if we have a logo and cooperation. So that is my main objective, as I would like to make this a yearly event. We need to make it legitimate so we have trust within and out.

Im hoping to have a wiki page link to the thread so there are not two threads going hopefully by Monday afternoon. 

Cheers and Beers 

Katie


----------



## mfeighan (10/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NuZulland)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I don't team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch, 9kg grain
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Heads NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (More cubes required ASAP)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off, 1.5lt if Butters gets involved)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L (Bottle top donations accepted)
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on if its done @ home or with BD)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 46L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG
38. PistolPatch (WA) Could be 184lts???
39. Pocket Beers (QLD) 44L - could be more but will update closer to time. Might go to Chappos and do a second brewday!
40. Mikey (WA) 54L - $1/L


doing my first BIAB as im typing hope it turns out. and thanks rudd for my equipt 

edit - donate


----------



## KHB (10/5/09)

Mikey said:


> 1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
> 2. Reviled (NuZulland)
> 3. Half-Fix (QLD)
> 4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
> ...


----------



## Frank (10/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NuZulland)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I don't team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch, 9kg grain
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Heads NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (More cubes required ASAP)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off, 1.5lt if Butters gets involved)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L (Bottle top donations accepted)
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt or 92lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on if its done @ home or with BD)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 46L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG
38. PistolPatch (WA) Could be 184lts???
39. Pocket Beers (QLD) 44L - could be more but will update closer to time. Might go to Chappos and do a second brewday!
40. Mikey (WA) 54L
41. Boston (SA) 50L

We could also start up a Keno comp for the week following. Take your number on the list, first drawn gets 750ml of the beer brewed on the day sent to them once complete. It might take 6-8 weeks to get all the beers, but could be a bit of fun.


----------



## mfeighan (10/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NuZulland)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I don't team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch, 9kg grain
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Heads NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (More cubes required ASAP)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off, 1.5lt if Butters gets involved)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L (Bottle top donations accepted)
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt or 92lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on if its done @ home or with BD)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 46L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG
38. PistolPatch (WA) Could be 184lts???
39. Pocket Beers (QLD) 44L - could be more but will update closer to time. Might go to Chappos and do a second brewday!
40. Mikey (WA) 54L $1/L
41. Boston (SA) 50L



u missed the donate


----------



## LLoyd (11/5/09)

Katie on Lloydies login... I should really remember my password.... anyhow Im off work sick today feels like a swine flu....

Anyhow Mikey and Boston take us to 41 participants that's pretty good so far so good on you guys and thanks again for the litres update.


----------



## muckey (11/5/09)

Chappo said:


> I'll take one or four Sully! h34r:



I'll fix his cube storage issue - I'll send butters upt there for a couple of days


----------



## Sully (11/5/09)

Muckey said:


> I'll fix his cube storage issue - I'll send butters upt there for a couple of days



Oh, can he fix my airlock too, there is no activity? h34r: 


I know I shouldn't have, but couldn't resist....


----------



## Katherine (13/5/09)

Please see articles for information and registration...

click here for more information and registration


----------



## chappo1970 (13/5/09)

Thanks for that Katie I was wondering where to sign up to Australia's Biggest Brew Day?

(yes I know it's a shameless bump but it's for a good cause  )


----------

